# Помогите оценить инструмент



## Anton_O_ (16 Дек 2013)

Уважаемые Форумчане, всем доброго дня!
Пожалуйста помогите оценить инструмент:
Аккордеон "MAZZINI" ,TANCOLITA-III, трехголосный. Изготовлен примерно в начале прошлого века (1910-1920 г.) В рабочем состоянии. До войны на нем играли в Ростовской филармонии. Требуется небольшая реставрация.
Заранее спасибо за отзывы


----------



## sedovmika (16 Дек 2013)

Ну хоть бы на мобилу засняли, а то таких древних инструментов никто и в глаза не видел?


----------



## Anton_O_ (16 Дек 2013)

Спасибо, изображение добавил...


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Дек 2013)

Меня терзают смутные сомнения относительно Вашей оценки даты изготовления этого инструмента. :nea: 

Ну а стоимость зависит от многого. Если бы инструмент имел очень хороший ответ и тембр, то в штатах за него могут дать в пределах $300. В Росии не берусь судить.


----------



## Anton_O_ (19 Дек 2013)

Спасибо за ответ!
Насчет даты не возьмусь судить. Меня попросили по-возможности узнать про инструмент. Информация со слов владельца - абсолютно вся...


----------

